
Ask HN: What's Your Companies Paternity Leave Policy? (Bay Area +) - sxates
My company (Bay Area, public SaaS company) offers 8 weeks paid maternity (+ 16 week unpaid, protected), but only 1 week paid paternity.<p>This seems well below what friends who have had children received at other bay area tech companies. Curious to know where this fits on the region&#x2F;industry bell curve.
======
ryanobjc
Google: 12 weeks "baby bonding" accessible to either gender and also in cases
of adoption. Take it within a year.

Also: birth mom's get ADDITIONAL medical time off, something like 6-8 weeks
depending on delivery method, and another 4 weeks of pre-delivery time off.

Also: fully paid salary at 100% in all cases, including both health insurance
AND vesting.

------
TheDom
Earlier this year Recode compiled a list of parental leave policies from
various tech companies: [https://www.recode.net/2018/1/31/16944976/new-
parents-tech-c...](https://www.recode.net/2018/1/31/16944976/new-parents-tech-
companies-google-hp-facebook-twitter-netflix)

------
xfitm3
I’m a freelancer now but at my previous company both genders get 26 weeks
fully paid leave.

------
TheDom
Asana: 16 weeks for either gender to be taken in the first year following
birth or adoption. The leave can be split into two parts (e.g. 2+14, 8+8).

Full salary and benefits but vesting is paused.

~~~
seattle_spring
Is paused vesting common? I've always assumed vesting continues while on
leave.

~~~
TheDom
AFAIK it's at least not unusual. It e.g. also pauses at Salesforce.

